# Teflon wiper blades



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

I know this has been covered already, mainly tho with the Canadian Tire reflex blades however since they are all sold out I am lookin at the Teflon blades. I bought a 24" for the drivers side, works great so far. Did other peeps buy a 17 & 16 for the the other two blades? Also after the size there is a number (eg 1,2,3 etc). Which is the proper number for these blades, I believe I bought the 24",#1 for the drivers side

thanks


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

I bought ordinary winter blades, the kind with a rubber boot over the frame and stay-soft rubber on the wiping edge. They're cheap compared to Teflon or Reflex and work just as well. I bought a 22" blade for the driver's side, because I found the OE 24" blade was smearing at the top where the windshield tends to stay cold. I bought a 16" blade instead of 15" for the passenger side. This setup works fine, much better than the original. :thumbup:


----------

